# Cockatiel - spewing!



## 11adelle (Jan 4, 2010)

My cockatiel just spewed all in my hair. (He was on my shoulder). He has been rather puffed up latley, although I think perhaps it is just from the cold, as it is winter here.

He has spewed a few times a while ago.

The Spew is white and it kinda looks like seed. It also smells really bad.

Please help!


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds like a trip to the vets, could be a crop infection.


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

How has he been otherwise? eating? drinking? playing?


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Get to the vet ASAP.

This happened to my boy and he declined VERY quickly. The vet gave him antibiotics and a shot of antibiotics and within 2 days he was back to normal, never hurts to go.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...I agree with the others. You need to see a vet ASAP...especially if you feel the crop and it is retaining fluids.(feels soft, bloated and with fluid) If retaining fluids this can be fatal within a few days. What happens is if there is an infection inside the body somewhere in the digestive tract past the crop (which is just a holding pouch) the dody regurgitates fluids into the crop, which can also dehydrate the bird and impair kidney function.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

sounds like this could be serious...I agree take your tiel to the vet and please keep us posted. I hope he is okay.


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

Just wondering how you got on? Hope everything is ok and you got to a vet.


----------



## 11adelle (Jan 4, 2010)

The vet said he seems fine, and to bring him back if he spews again.

The vet didnt give much information...? I am still worried.

He has been completley normal except he is a little fluffed up because of the winter weather.

I am worried. ): I asked the vet why he spewed and all she said was that she couldnt find anything wrong with him...?

):


----------



## Louiiiseeeee (Aug 29, 2010)

6 years ago one of mine was spewing because of something he ate, I didn't take him to the vet, instead I nursed him myself, I put him in a separate cage away from noise so he can relax, and I tried giving him water, which he kept spewing back up. I left him in the cage for a few days, and he became better. He is now happier and healthier than ever. But if this continues to happen for you, then you should see the vet again.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Did you take him to an avian vet? Or a regular vet?
Regular vets usually have no idea what to do with birds, its best to take them to an avian vet.

Also, when he spews, does he only do it when you're there?
Or does he also do it while you're gone?

I had a cockatiel who would spew because she thought I was her mate. No joke. Some birds do this if they're really bonded to you. It's their way of trying to feed you because mates feed each other like that. It's really weird. Lol.


----------



## 11adelle (Jan 4, 2010)

It was a regular vet.
And as far as I know, it is only when he with me.  He is fine again now, I thinks.


----------

